# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Cuối năm, đừng bỏ qua ba lễ hội hoa lớn ở Thái Lan - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Muốn thăm thú những điểm này, bạn phải chịu khó rời Bangkok, đến những vùng quê.*

*Lễ hội hoa hướng dương, tỉnh Lopburi*

Cách thủ đô Bangkok khoảng 140 km về phía bắc, đồng hoa hướng dương lớn nhất Thái Lan nằm ở huyện Phatthana Nikhom (tỉnh Lopburi), thu hút khách du lịch mỗi tháng 11 hằng năm. 



Ảnh: Mark Lehmkuhler   
Hoa nở rộ từ tháng 11 đến tháng 1 hằng năm nên đây là thời điểm lý tưởng để chụp hình, ngắm cảnh. Bên cạnh đó, dịch vụ thuê xe đạp dạo quanh đồng hoa hoặc ngồi thuyền trên sông được nhiều du khách yêu thích. Ngoài ra, cuối tuần của tuần cuối tháng 11 hằng năm, lễ hội khỉ tổ chức ở San Phra Kan (Lopburi) với những bữa tiệc trái cây vui nhộn dành cho khỉ ở khắp nơi. Năm nay lễ hội khỉ tổ chức vào ngày 26/11. 

Nếu đi theo nhóm, bạn nên thuê xe ở Bangkok tiện đi về trong ngày, giá khứ hồi khoảng 2.000 baht (khoảng 1,4 triệu đồng) một xe 7 chỗ. Hoặc cách đơn giản là đi tàu từ ga Hua Lamphong, giá vé 350 baht/chiều (khoảng 240.000 đồng/chiều). Trừ những ngày lễ lớn như năm mới, Songkran..., du khách không cần phải đặt vé trước. Nên đi chuyến tàu sáng để thăm được nhiều chỗ.

*Flora Park Festival*

Cuối năm, thời tiết mát mẻ là dịp trăm loài hoa đua sắc. Lễ hội tại Flora Park ở Nakhon Ratchasima với hơn 100.000 cây hoa thuộc hơn 20 loài khác nhau như Muồng hoàng yến, Chuông vàng... mê hoặc du khách ngay khi đặt chân đến khu vườn này. 


Vườn hoa chia thành 5 khu (zone): Zone 1 có khoảng 4.000 cây hoa hồng với nhiều loại khác nhau. Zone 2 là Trung tâm nghiên cứu, phát triển nông nghiệp của Flora Park. Tòa tháp, nơi khách du lịch có thể phóng tầm mắt ra xa nhìn toàn cảnh tọa lạc ở zone 3. Zone 4 là đường hầm dài khoảng 90 mét bằng tre, làm giàn leo cho cây bầu. Cuối cùng là zone 5 với vườn tường đứng (Vertical Garden) cùng nhiều loài hoa như Dạ yến thảo, Thu hải đường... và hơn 5.000 hoa hồng Anh.

Từ Bangkok, thuê xe mini van trọn ngày đi Nakhon Ratchasima khoảng 2.200 baht (khoảng 1,5 triệu đồng), hoặc đi tàu (ga Hua Lamphong), xe buýt có giá từ 400 baht/chiều (khoảng 280.000 đồng/chiều). 

Thời gian tổ chức: 11/2017 - 2/2018

Giá vé vào cổng: 100 - 150 baht/người lớn (khoảng 70.000 - 105.000 đồng), người già và trẻ nhỏ: 50 baht/vé (khoảng 35.000 đồng/vé).

Địa điểm: Wang Nam Khiao, Nakhon Ratchasima.

*Lễ hội hoa dã quỳ Bua Tong, Mae Bong Son*

Nếu chán cảnh xô bồ của thủ đô Thái Lan, du khách có thể đổi gió bằng cánh đồng hoa dã quỳ trải dài trên ngọn đồi cao 1.600 m so với mực nước biển ở tỉnh Mae Bong Son. "Thảm" hoa Bua Tong vàng rực vào tháng 11 - 12 hằng năm, nằm ở điểm cực Tây Thái Lan, cách Bangkok khoảng 850 km.   



Hoa dã quỳ ở Mae Hong Son.
Nếu phượt ôtô hoặc xe máy đến Mae Hong Son, du khách đi ngang những cung đường đèo, hai bên đường phủ đầy hoa dã quỳ, chiêm ngưỡng thác nước đẹp dưới sương mù ở Ban Hua Mae Kham. 

Hầu hết mọi người đều thăm Bua Tong trong một ngày, tuy nhiên cắm trại qua đêm ở Doi Mae U-Kho cũng là một ý tưởng không tồi để thưởng ngoạn cảnh hoàng hôn, bình minh ở đây. 

Sẽ mất gần cả ngày nếu bạn di chuyển đến Mae Hong Son từ Bangkok bằng xe buýt. Vì thế, đi máy bay tuy đắt tiền hơn nhưng lại là phương án tiết kiệm thời gian nhất. Bạn có thể kết hợp đi thêm Chiangmai vì phải quá cảnh ở đây nếu muốn đến Mae Hong Son. Giá vé máy bay từ Bangkok dao động 3-5 triệu đồng/khứ hồi tùy thời điểm. Nên lên kế hoạch sớm, sắp xếp thời gian hợp lý và săn vé giá rẻ để tiết kiệm tiền.

_Theo ngoisao_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------

